# Underpainting



## Lashdown91 (Jun 9, 2015)

So I've started the underpainting. 

It's kinda boring but it makes the next stages much easier!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

You bet it does. I swear by underpainting. The problem is folks that see it in a WIP and are not familiar with the process are often shocked and will give you lots of advice on fixing it. :yelrotflmao:

I often use acrylic to underpaint and oil for the top layers. Is that what you are using?


----------



## Lashdown91 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm using oil paint but with turpentine. 

I'll start adding oil with each layer.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

OY Vey Turpentine! Have you tried odorless mineral spirits? Much less fumes.


----------

